

Oyster Raises $3M To Create An Unlimited Subscription Service For Books - estromberg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/oyster-raises-3-million-from-founders-fund-to-finally-create-an-unlimited-subscription-service-for-books/

======
vanlancker
If you are interested in reading more, we've also posted some thoughts on our
blog:

<http://blog.readoyster.com/post/33266414476/a-preface>

